# HOly %@&#, No one is safe! Incoming from Shuckins!!!



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

My admin walked in my office this morning with this package and I told her to stand back and take cover. I'm totally shocked and my ears are still ringing from the blast. I have barely been posting lately and didn't think I was on anyone's radar nevermind Shuckins!!!!

My friend was bombed months ago and i thought wow that is sooo cool but never imagined that happening to me.

You are the MAN, I'm blown away. This was truly awesome, Thanks my Friend!!!! Here's the treats:smokin:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking sticks John. If you're a noob you should just expect a Shuckins ass whipping. It's a given like death and taxes. Welcome to the destroyed by Shuckins club.


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

We need to setup a refugee camp for Shuckins' victims...


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

patrick.paul said:


> We need to setup a refugee camp for Shuckins' victims...


The camp would need to be the size of a small nation. He's been at it a while, and he's going big lately.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I'm gonna open up a bunch of new accounts with the names/addresses of people I don't like so shuckins will bomb the crap out of them and they'll get in trouble with the wives. Then maybe I can talk them into giving the cigars to me for "safe keeping"

yeah, that sounds like a good plan. Nothing can go wrong there, right?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ron must be slacking - you have almost 200 posts before he got to you! Enjoy those and now let me run lest I incur the wrath of Shuckins, zilla, cuzilla or dr bomb! :car:


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

max gas said:


> Nice looking sticks John. If you're a noob you should just expect a Shuckins ass whipping. It's a given like death and taxes. Welcome to the destroyed by Shuckins club.


Ha it is a club I didn't I was going to be in but as I said no one is safe

I can't wait fire up a few of those as I always welcome trying sticks I haven't had before which most of those are.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ron must be slacking - you have almost 200 posts before he got to you! Enjoy those and now let me run lest I incur the wrath of Shuckins, zilla, cuzilla or dr bomb! :car:


Well I've been laying in the weeds for a while but he found me:shocked:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Great sticks, You must have slipped past his radar. This can only mean he will be upgrading his noob detecting gear!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

"didn't think I was on anyone's radar nevermind Shuckins!!!!"



If there is a radar that you are on it is Shuckins...the man knows when you are sleeping, he knows when you're awake...he know's when you've been bad or good...Santa don't know shit! LOL


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice selection of cigars, great hit!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

the humanity......


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Is that AF a sun grown? 

Looks tasty. What is a Shuckins?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ron is a Bad Man!


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

wahoofever said:


> Is that AF a sun grown?
> 
> Looks tasty. * What is a Shuckins?*


:target:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> What is a Shuckins?


You poor, poor, stupid noob...:loco:


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome Looking sticks!! Enjoy them!!


----------



## okiemusicman (May 13, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> Is that AF a sun grown?
> 
> Looks tasty. What is a Shuckins?


Can't say I know from experience, but I've heard the first rule of Shuckins is you don't talk about Shuckins....oh crap...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

unless you're Chuck Norris 
<--------------------------



okiemusicman said:


> Can't say I know from experience, but I've heard the first rule of Shuckins is you don't talk about Shuckins....oh crap...


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

wahoofever said:


> Is that AF a sun grown?
> 
> Looks tasty. What is a Shuckins?


It appears to be a chateau fuente sungrown. as far as Shuckins goes if you spend enough time around here, you'll answer that question yourself. For me he might as well be ol' St. Nick.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> Is that AF a sun grown?
> 
> Looks tasty. What is a Shuckins?


Wahoofever's bomb post in 3...2...1...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ron must be slacking - you have almost 200 posts before he got to you!


Crap, I was only at 60 something when he hit me by surprise.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Danfish98 said:


> Wahoofever's bomb post in 3...2...1...


lol...that's funny dan,because it could be true!

9405 5036 9930 0159 9362 66
9405 5036 9930 0159 9362 59
9405 5036 9930 0159 9362 73
9405 5036 9930 0159 9362 42


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> lol...that's funny dan,because it could be true!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0159 9362 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0159 9362 59
> ...


I hope that one of those is for DougDog...during our little herf yesterday I warned him about the dire consequences of joining this site when Ron, Zilla, Uncazilla, Cazilla, Dr. Bomb and GrampaZilla have their wits about them! LOL


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

It is obvious, that our brother Shuckins is the master. I'm sure that's been said more than once... but daaaayaaaamn. Nice.

That's a beauty JD. That Padilla's a mighty fine looking stick. (Actually, they all are!)


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> It is obvious, that our brother Shuckins is the master. I'm sure that's been said more than once... but daaaayaaaamn. Nice.
> 
> That's a beauty JD. That Padilla's a mighty fine looking stick. (Actually, they all are!)


Neal, I hear you on the Padilla and I've never had one before. It smells so great that it's been hard to wait until I have the appropriate opportunity and time to savor it.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Neal, I did have the Tatuaje and did review it. Excellent


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

jdfutureman said:


> Neal, I did have the Tatuaje and did review it. Excellent


I am going to look at that review right now because I have a need to know!

Okay... read it. "Coffee and nutty flavors". I am completely sold. Gonna' have to find me some of these!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Neal, I'll try to review as many of this group from Ron as I can.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

jdfutureman said:


> Neal, I'll try to review as many of this group from Ron as I can.


Very cool. And I just remembered this as I was thinking about your review. The first time I ever tasted a "nutty" flavor in a cigar was with a Partagas Black Label. I loved that cigar. From the oily maduro wrapper to the amazing flavor it had.


----------

